# Chuck Norris Music Video



## Makalakumu (Sep 15, 2006)

This is destined to become a classic...

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5108883972961000792&q=Chuck+Norris&hl=en

I don't know if my eyes can take much more of this before they burst into flames...


----------



## dubljay (Sep 15, 2006)

:rofl::rofl:  omg thats freakin funny.  thanks for sharring.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 15, 2006)

Why must chuck be at everyones butt of a joke, oh yea he is chuck NORRIS of course.
Terry


----------



## JasonASmith (Sep 16, 2006)

That was classic!
He's my hero, don't you know...
:bs:


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Sep 16, 2006)

JasonASmith said:


> That was classic!
> He's my hero, don't you know...
> :bs:


 
lol


----------



## matt.m (Sep 16, 2006)

that is very funny.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 16, 2006)

Of course you realize that those guys are now in hiding but it is of no use, Chuck knew where they were before they got there.

And since I do not want to have Chuck after me I will not comment on how funny that was.... oh wait....DAMN!!!

Well I guess its of to hiding for me.


----------

